# Any interest in a 18T Oval conversion kit?



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

I am checking to see if there is enough interest for a low cost bolt on Oval conversion kit for the 18T? 

What I have in mind is a low cost bolt on kit that would include a battery tray that will allow you to slide the battery out for more left side weight along with shock towers with 3 positions for shock angle changes. The front and rear towers will be the same allowing you to use the shorter front shocks on the rear. Also a rear body mount for mounting oval style bodies.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

How exactly does the battary not slide out?..looks great! the small shock idea is good, but what about Associateds rebuild kits? they included front and rear shafts, so you would have to order multiple parts or something there...i will Definatly be getting the Body mount! (if you'll make it) thats a great idea, shock towers are sweet as well. All in all looks great!


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats a neet conversion me and BAR and some people at our local track may be runnin oval with our 18t's... wat is you guess for the price of the conversion kit or are you making multible kits to sell? or is it you that made the kit?


----------



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

You will tape the battery in like on a pan car, I left the tape off so that you could see the tray.

I am looking at a retail price of $49.95 for the kit which would include all four parts.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Would we be able to purchase the parts seperatly?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

That would be great Dave. I know a few guys that would get this. Keep us posted when this will be available.

RC


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 13, 2002)

Hell, i'd buy another 18T just so i could buy the oval conversion kit just so i could race oval with one.


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Dave how about a bolt on tray like you make for the TC3 and TC4?


----------

